# The *Elusive* Luly 24th Date...



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

*The *Elusive* July 24th Date...*

So, some of you have been told by Rogers employees that there is a fix coming on July 24th to help those people who are not "Hardware Upgrade Eligable." (I'm going to start calling this a disease. H.U.E., since that's what it's starting to feel like...)

Anyway, for those of you afflicted with H.U.E., let's pool our resources? What have you heard exactly? Is there hope for us? How can we remove the growth at the end of our arms that is our current cell phone?

 

Seriously though - what do we think is happening on the 24th? Will that be the date they'll let us buy the phone outright? That's my guess...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Let me see…Luly is right after Lune and before Laugust, yes?


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Let me see…Luly is right after Lune and before Laugust, yes?


Yeah, that's right! Just a couple of months before Locktoberfest.  

...Whoops.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I propose that this thread be locked and then unlocked on July 24th. In the Walt Disney kind of unfreezing sort of way.

( : : )


----------



## bones349 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's where Im at:
I've been a Rogers customer for 6-7 years now, but I needed a new phone back in September 2007. I got a Moto KRZR free with a 3 year contract, but that has come back to bite me.
I talked with a Rogers guy over the phone last night, and he totally agreed that Im in a ridiculous situation. I have to wait until September to be eligible for a hardware upgrade, and even then I wouldnt get the $199 rate for the phone. He gave me a couple of options:
- Buy out my contract for $200, and then start a new one with the iPhone. I don't want to do this b/c I really like my Voice plan, and I would loose it + there is a ridiculous 3 week waiting period for it all to be completed in their accounting department.
- Transfer my contract to someone else, and start a new one... again, not happening.
- Finally, he recommended just buying an unlocked iPhone and adding the $30/month 6 GB data plan, that is perfectly fine

Any news on this "July 24th" announcement would be awesome!


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

im on that boat as well. 

ive been a fido customer for about 8 years now. i just renewed my cityfido plan a month ago. I have a feeling many of us are in that kind of situation and i find it kind of insulting that they deal with loyal customers this way. 

im going to wait for this july 24th announcement. If its just allowing us to buy the iphone and either keep our current contract or renew it for another 3 years then i might take the plunge. If it includes any new fees then no thank you


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I would say a petition is in order if Rogers does not announce a fair HUE. :clap:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Please, won't you contribute to the EhMac Fund to Stop Hilarious Misspellings?


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

jennyvier said:


> Yeah, that's right! Just a couple of months before Locktoberfest.
> 
> ...Whoops.


My birthday is in Lovember. Hehe 

This thread is fun!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I think they will just add $100 or $200 to the price


----------



## Maxme (Jul 14, 2008)

I was so angry at the whole situation that I wrote to Fadel Chbihna, Vice-President, Customer Relations and Operations for Fido. A rep from the executive office customers relations called me back and said that on July 24th
the new policies would come out and that It should make most people happy.... He also hinted that in my case, since I have the Canada unlimited plan, I would probably have to pay the 6.95 access fee from now on .... !!!

no way.... I'll keep that first gen Iphone...but I want that 6 gig / 30$$ !

Will wait and see !


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Hopefully it's a decent upgrade price I have a $150.00 in fido dollars that I'm saving towards the iPhone.

Laterz


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

im out of town, has there been any updates? rumors?


----------



## bc budz (Jul 21, 2008)

*spoke to fido CSR this afternoon*

I was talking to fido CSR and asked him if they had a solution to our problems of not being able to renew our contracts cuz we have too long on them and he told me that there would be a $85 charge to renew our contracts and get a iphone so i took myself to the fido store here in Vancouver and they new NOTHING about it so I guess he told me something he shouldn't have!, I so should have ordered the phone when I was talking to the CSR so now I have to wait till July 24


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

bc budz said:


> I was talking to fido CSR and asked him if they had a solution to our problems of not being able to renew our contracts cuz we have too long on them and he told me that there would be a $85 charge to renew our contracts and get a iphone so i took myself to the fido store here in Vancouver and they new NOTHING about it so I guess he told me something he shouldn't have!, I so should have ordered the phone when I was talking to the CSR so now I have to wait till July 24


humm, if that actually happens, it would be very interesting. i think i would bite the bullet. 

two more days to go


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is the link to the news release PAGE; just in case there actually will be some news for those of us not eligible for HUP.

Rogers.com - Investor Relations


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

i still have exactly a month before my 12 month mark is reached for my 2 year contract. i hope that maybe, just maybe i'll get a sympathetic CSR and be able to get the phone a bit earlier? =/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gennybeans said:


> i still have exactly a month before my 12 month mark is reached for my 2 year contract. i hope that maybe, just maybe i'll get a sympathetic CSR and be able to get the phone a bit earlier? =/


This thread is about the possible announcement of something that would help you out.

So... if it doesn't happen today, perhaps that call will do it for you.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> This thread is about the possible announcement of something that would help you out.
> 
> So... if it doesn't happen today, perhaps that call will do it for you.


according to a handful of HoFo members (who have spoken to CSRs), you will have to be at least 12 months into your 2 year contract (or 14 months into your 3 year contract) to be eligible (at cost).

but yes, we shall see what happens.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

What is HoFo? I think the information that these HoFo'ers have is slightly askew. From what I understand, if you are 12/14 months into your current contract NOW, you are eligible NOW. What we are waiting on is an announcement for those of use that are not in that window.

I spoke with 5 or 6 CSRs and none of them knew anything about July 24 whatsoever. It could be that these CSRs read outside information that they passed on. Knowing Rogers, they would not really announce anything as this would stop potential buyers from spending the $ to get out of their current contract, and into a new one.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> What is HoFo? I think the information that these HoFo'ers have is slightly askew. From what I understand, if you are 12/14 months into your current contract NOW, you are eligible NOW. What we are waiting on is an announcement for those of use that are not in that window.
> 
> I spoke with 5 or 6 CSRs and none of them knew anything about July 24 whatsoever. It could be that these CSRs read outside information that they passed on. Knowing Rogers, they would not really announce anything as this would stop potential buyers from spending the $ to get out of their current contract, and into a new one.


no, right now people on fido are only eligible for a HUP if they have 6 months remaining on their contract. but what people have "heard" from Fido CSRs is that instead of having to be 18 months into a 2 year contract, you only have to be 12 months in.

but i hope you are right, and that there will be a solution for those not within that 12 month window.

HoFo = Howard Forums. sorry. =P

this is the info that has been circulating over there for anyone interested. whether or not any of it is true is up in the air.

"_The customer must meet all the following requirements in order to be eligible for an iPhone 3G upgrade:
Have a minimum of 12 full consecutive months of service with Fido
Have an active Fido Agreement
Not be within their usual renewal window (2Y - 6 months, 3Y - 14 months)
Accept the administration fee below :


Number of months completed on current agreement

13 - 15 months
$35 2yr
$110 3yr

16 - 18 months
$25 2yr
$85 3yr

19 - 21 months
$60 3yr_"


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I think I keep trying to put Rogers / Fido in the same boat and forget they operate independently.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Just a suggestion, but why couldn´t you just phone into the retention people and say I want to cancel my plan unless I get a damn iPhone!

I am sure they will have no problem with signing you on for another 3 years...


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Just a suggestion, but why couldn´t you just phone into the retention people and say I want to cancel my plan unless I get a damn iPhone!
> 
> I am sure they will have no problem with signing you on for another 3 years...


haha i wonder what they'd say.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

That was what i said on july 9. They said we can't help you.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

edit: and apparently info was just posted. of course, i can't find the info anywhere on their site. =/ so if anyone can find it, do let us know.


_"Early renewal (interm renewal)

3 years fido agreement (currently)
13 to 15 months completed on current agreement 110$ fee
16 to 18 months completed on current agreement 85$ fee
19 to 21 months completed on current agreement 60$ fee

2 years fido agreement (currently)
13 to 15 months completed on current agreement 35$ fee
16 to 18 months completed on current agreement 25$ fee

2 and 3 years Fido agreement (currently)
• Active agreement less than 13 months
• No agreement rebate onphone in the last 12 months(excluding CityFido unlimited and the 70$ anywhere in Canada plans.) Eligible without administration fee

2 and 3 years Fido agreement (currently) City Fido unlimited and 70$ anywhere in Canada ONLY.
• Active agreement less than 13 months Eligible without administration fee, must agree to remove SAF discount (DTLIR)




Policy Details





Customer Profile Eligibility Criteria
Active agreement more than 12 months
Outisde of renewal window
Customer subject to administration fee.(See table below.)

Active agreement less than 12 months.
No agreement rebate on phone in the last 12 months.(excluding City Fido Unlimited and $70 Unlimited Calls Anywhere in Canada).
Eligible without administration fee.

Active agreement less than 12 months.
No agreement rebate on phone in the last 12 months.(City Fido Unlimited and $70 Unlimited Calls Anywhere in Canada plans only).
Eligible without administration fee.
Must agree to remove monthly system access fee discount (DTLIR).




Number of months completed on current agreement


Fee if customer is currently on a 2-year agreement
Fee if customer is currently on a 3-year agreement

13 - 15 months
$35
$110



16 - 18 months
$25
$85



19 - 21 months
N/A (use LHO)
$60






If the customer meets requirements, complete the Agreement Renewal Exceptions for iPhone 3G."

_


----------



## icy-macpro (Sep 28, 2007)

*July 24 For Fido!*

That really sucks for you guys at rogers, i just spoke to Howard @ customer service & he told me all the info that I need, I am with fido & have been a customer with them for only 10 months since Sept. Meaning yesterday I couldnt purchase the iPhone. But thanks to today I can walk to any Fido store and am eligible for the upgrade.

This is what the latest news is

if you are 12 months within your contract, you are eligible for an early upgrade & (the pricing has not been announced as of yet, i will post it once i call him back)

if you are 12 months after your agreement, you are eligible for an upgrade and can go buy the iPhone and receive an upgrade!

Now isn't that grand?:love2: 

iPhone 3G 16GB White... HERE I COME


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

perfect!
i'm calling in on my lunch break. =)


----------



## zacksilverman (Jul 24, 2008)

*im confused!*

sorry guys! im a little confused can someone help me out! i am currently with fido on a 2 year contract. i have completed 8 months of the 24 month contract. 

the question is:

what are my options? can i or can i not get the iphone?


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

nothing at Rogers?  this sucks. that means i really have to buy iphone in craigslist


----------



## icy-macpro (Sep 28, 2007)

zacksilverman said:


> sorry guys! im a little confused can someone help me out! i am currently with fido on a 2 year contract. i have completed 8 months of the 24 month contract.
> 
> the question is:
> 
> what are my options? can i or can i not get the iphone?


buddy. run to your local fido store and purchase the iPhone and come back and sing


----------



## hiptopper (Jul 24, 2008)

*screwed by Fido*

So I called this morning to upgrade to an iphone and I was told that I am not eligible because I have 14 months left on my contract and I have to be within a year.

So I am paying the cancellation fee and switching to the htc touch with bell instead. Dumb policy!

Bye bye Fido.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

hiptopper said:


> So I called this morning to upgrade to an iphone and I was told that I am not eligible because I have 14 months left on my contract and I have to be within a year.
> 
> So I am paying the cancellation fee and switching to the htc touch with bell instead. Dumb policy!
> 
> Bye bye Fido.


Why don't you cancel with fido, switch to rogers; this will nullify the cancellation fee and you are good to go...


----------



## hiptopper (Jul 24, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Why don't you cancel with fido, switch to rogers; this will nullify the cancellation fee and you are good to go...


Because they're not letting me use my fido dollars so I'd rather just pay the cancellation fee, switch to touch where I'll save a fortune on monthly fees and not gives rogers the business.


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright. 
Well. 
Here's what I did. 
Don't judge me.  

Just after the iPhone came out, I added another line to my family plan and bought the iPhone through Rogers for $220 after tax. Then I canceled my old line and shelled out $300 for the cancellation fee.

So the iPhone cost me $520, after tax, with a three year plan. 

 

I know, right? I'm insane.

BUT, here's where it worked out in my favor: Since I got the phone only a couple of days after the release (the store got *1* in that morning and I *got *it,) the rogers employees were still running around like chickens with their heads cut off. Confusion, hysteria. It was kinda awesome. The felleh I got signed me up for the $30/6GB per month plan when my voice plan was only $20/month. In order to get the data deal, you have to be paying $35/month or more for your voice plan.

His screw up saved me $605.00 (that's how much I save having a $20/month plan instead of the $35/month plan I'm supposed to have. Including tax.)

Sooooo, in the end, Rogers just paid me $85 for me to get the iPhone.

beejacon SCORE!

I found this out when I returned the case I bought with the iPhone back to the store, and the employee who was helping me nearly choked on their coffee when they looked at the contract that was stapled to the receipt. I think the guy who sold me the phone lost his commission on **that** sale. (Which is too bad, because he was a nice guy.)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Just curious as I am looking for a loophole myself; can't figure out how you saved $600?

If you had of canceled your phone ($400), and bought a new one @ $200; that is $630 after tax; you paid $520 which means you save $110?

I'm guessing you are looking at the money you will save by having the $20 plan instead of $35? Rogers billing can be a mess; keep that contract handy you may need it.

I think I should call and ask about adding a second phone, can canceling and see if that makes a difference. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## bc budz (Jul 21, 2008)

well its July 24th and sure enough Fido's deal is like what i stated so I went to renew my contract and pay the $85 fee (amount depends on how long your contract is) and when i arrived the rep got me my iphone from the back and started to pull up my contract deals and such and then told me that there new deal that they brought out for us who weren't eligible for the regular hardware upgrade ISNT AVAILABLE INSTORE and can only be done thru *611 or fido customer service so just a heads up

BTW he got cust service on the phone for me and ordered my phone and it should be here by Aug 4th and I got to keep my current voice plan and still get the data option deal!


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

so i just called and got the iphone! 
i'm sure rogers is going to come out with something similar. maybe...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Just called Rogers; the girl I spoke with is trained in iPhone but not her sole position. She spoke with one of the sales managers who was standing near her and he had not heard of the Fido offering. He told her that his boss just got called into a conference call and said that could be what the call was about. They emailed her to find out if she knew the deal and she will call me back when they get a chance to talk to this senior sales manager.

I will keep you posted.

And I'll be calling back to speak to an actual iPhone person in case they know and it just hasn't been handed down to everyone else.


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Just curious as I am looking for a loophole myself; can't figure out how you saved $600?
> 
> If you had of canceled your phone ($400), and bought a new one @ $200; that is $630 after tax; you paid $520 which means you save $110?
> 
> ...


Yes - I'm looking at the money saved in the long run. Because of the screw up, in the end I'm actually up $85.


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

It's so bizarre that nothing came up the July 24th date at Rogers. What the heck was everyone talking about?


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

jennyvier said:


> It's so bizarre that nothing came up the July 24th date at Rogers. What the heck was everyone talking about?


i think everything related to the 24th is solely for fido customers...not rogers.


----------



## dbluare (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in exactly the same position, 8 months in on a 2 yr. City Fido contract, (and with $220 fido dollars)! Have you discovered what financial hoops they want us loyal, long time (Nov. '97) subscribing hounds to jump thru next??


----------



## dbluare (Jun 23, 2008)

zacksilverman said:


> sorry guys! im a little confused can someone help me out! i am currently with fido on a 2 year contract. i have completed 8 months of the 24 month contract.
> 
> the question is:
> 
> what are my options? can i or can i not get the iphone?


sorry for the double post. Forgot to include quote.

I'm in exactly the same position, 8 months in on a 2 yr. City Fido contract, (and with $220 fido dollars)! Have you discovered what financial hoops they want us loyal, long time (Nov. '97) subscribing hounds to jump thru next??


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I am a high value CityFido customer (last month's European roaming charges more than paid my way on the gravy bus) and after being with Fido for 40 months or so, Fido is telling me I have to sign a three year deal just to use the iphone. 

Screw them, and the ridiculous cellular market here. I'll continue to use my iphone on their network without them getting a piece of my ass. 

All these people spending all day long trying to figure out the plans. Ladies and gentleman, the market will be taken out from under Rogers in the very near future. Mark my words.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

imachungry said:


> All these people spending all day long trying to figure out the plans. Ladies and gentleman, the market will be taken out from under Rogers in the very near future. Mark my words.


Could be...

Electronista | Bell, Telus moving to 3G to snatch iPhone?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Rogers got back to me; afer verifying with a senior sales manager; Rogers does not have such a plan and they have not heard from Fido either. The Fido plan does not seem very spectacular as you need to be at least 12 months in. Rogers, I am sure already had this so this would add nothing unless they offered something to those with < 12 months to go. Let's hope there is some quick truth to this Bell / Telus GSM idea. Once this ever gets announced, Rogers I am sure will pull there pants down and bend over and I'll return the favour...


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Rogers got back to me; afer verifying with a senior sales manager; Rogers does not have such a plan and they have not heard from Fido either. The Fido plan does not seem very spectacular as you need to be at least 12 months in. Rogers, I am sure already had this so this would add nothing unless they offered something to those with < 12 months to go. Let's hope there is some quick truth to this Bell / Telus GSM idea. Once this ever gets announced, Rogers I am sure will pull there pants down and bend over and I'll return the favour...


i think i posted a page back about my iphone purchase earlier today.

i called a Fido CSR stating that i wanted to buy an iphone. all my information was asked for, and he said that i joined Fido on August 24th (<12 months ago), and that i was indeed eligible. asked me which iphone i wanted, i told him the 8gb, and he said it would be sent out august 4th. done deal. no extra cost because i was less than 12 months in (and even used the few Fido dollars that i had to go towards the purchase).

though, since you are with rogers, you could easily just leave them and go over to Rogers (regardless of how far into your contract you are) as none of this Fido business applies to Rogers customers (as of yet).


----------



## nigglesworth (Jul 23, 2008)

*Not one, but two from Fido!*

Sure enough, I called Fido today and got the green light to go ahead. After about 45 minutes of questions and so forth, I managed to come up with a couples plan that costs less than we were both paying before. And get two iphones!

700 daytime minutes
UL Eve/Weekends @7pm
UL Incoming calls
UL text & Long Distance between phones
2500 texts sent
$65/month shared

Added Data for me & blocked for my wife and we are still paying $30 less a month than before (she hasn't used it till now and can pay for it if she wants it). As an added bonus, our combined fido dollars meant we paid $24 for the 16G and $1.93 for the 8G. Now I just have to wait up to a month for my phone.

I hope it is worth it as I am about to give up my BB plan.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

When I called Rogers, I told them I knew (sort of) a few people who had done this with Fido. I will hold out for a couple more days to see if Rogers changes anything (which I doubt) and contact Fido. My fear is that Fido won't have a package like I have at the price point that I have.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> When I called Rogers, I told them I knew (sort of) a few people who had done this with Fido. I will hold out for a couple more days to see if Rogers changes anything (which I doubt) and contact Fido. My fear is that Fido won't have a package like I have at the price point that I have.


well, if you have something specific in mind, you can always try and push it.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I called Fido about their plans; they can't even come close to touching the plan I have with Rogers...meaning I am pretty much screwed for an iPhone unless I can find a buyer for my Blackberry. Luckily the phone is only 3 months old and in immaculate condition. Rogers told me I should be selling it for at least $300...now to find a buyer. This would let me cancel the contract and start new..or I wait to see if there is another GSM carrier announcement coming.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I called Fido about their plans; they can't even come close to touching the plan I have with Rogers...meaning I am pretty much screwed for an iPhone unless I can find a buyer for my Blackberry. Luckily the phone is only 3 months old and in immaculate condition. Rogers told me I should be selling it for at least $300...now to find a buyer. This would let me cancel the contract and start new..or I wait to see if there is another GSM carrier announcement coming.


Post it on craigslist. My Uncle had his 1st gen iPhone lying around. So I sold it for him on craigslist for $350. I'm sure you could sell a 3 month old Blackberry.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sell it here, perhaps.



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I called Fido about their plans; they can't even come close to touching the plan I have with Rogers...meaning I am pretty much screwed for an iPhone unless I can find a buyer for my Blackberry. Luckily the phone is only 3 months old and in immaculate condition. Rogers told me I should be selling it for at least $300...now to find a buyer. This would let me cancel the contract and start new..or I wait to see if there is another GSM carrier announcement coming.


----------

